# Toro 11 32 Powershift



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Just a heads up to my brethren.....Boston Craigs list has a really sweet 11 32 Powershift ...looks new almost for $300!!!!...I would be on this in a hot minute....but I already have one...and I'm not going to hoard all the good ones for myself! FYI....I've driven most all of them.....and that machine is the best! I didn't even bother with an impeller kit in mine ....threw slush fine stock.....


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

cranman said:


> Just a heads up to my brethren.....Boston Craigs list has a really sweet 11 32 Powershift ...looks new almost for $300!!!!...I would be on this in a hot minute....but I already have one...and I'm not going to hoard all the good ones for myself! FYI....I've driven most all of them.....and that machine is the best! I didn't even bother with an impeller kit in mine ....threw slush fine stock.....



Something funny about that one its been for sale 2 other times
that should be gone in a day


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

looks can be deceiving or outright bs.
i went to look at a used mazda 3 for a good price, pics of car looked really sweet, shiny and all that.
went there and the car looked like crap, rust spots, bottom half of trunk was painted from a spray can using a flat paint, etc. 
posted pics of car were from years ago. they asked if i wanted to take it for a test drive. i walked away


----------



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

Your post got me looking, I found this bad boy in Utah:
https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/54239378


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Creeve4....I just did a specialized search for Powershift in Mass area on CL and the most expensive one was $350., with most being $250. So sad these machines aren't more appreciated by the public. That explains why I haven't been able to sell any of the five I have for sale. Funny I can get $350 -$400 for a Yardman, Craftsman, or any other MTD product.


----------



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

I think part of the reason for the low prices on these is the size. 32" is too big for a lot of people. They may not have room to store it or they may think it unwieldy to use.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

cranman said:


> Just a heads up to my brethren.....Boston Craigs list has a really sweet 11 32 Powershift ...looks new almost for $300!!!!...I would be on this in a hot minute....but I already have one...and I'm not going to hoard all the good ones for myself! FYI....I've driven most all of them.....and that machine is the best! I didn't even bother with an impeller kit in mine ....threw slush fine stock.....


If you're going to temp people at least toss in a link and maybe a little eye candy wouldn't hurt either (please) :wink2:

.


----------

